# White Fantails



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright, I'm looking for a good home for all my White Indian Fantails. I love the birds but they are more of a ground bird and my loft is more for flying birds. Plus, my enjoyment is watching them fly. So if you want a good start here you go. you must ship me the boxes and pay for shipping. and you have until September to work out details with me cause it is too hot to ship now and it is not going to happen, period. I also have one pair sitting on eggs so I want them to raise these young before I part with them all. I have a total of six not counting eggs that haven't hatch. one raised this year by the pair.

Tony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

please save me a mated pair Tony, I will send box and shipping $ when the weather cools a bit in sept.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Me too! How many birds do you have?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

While your at it.....will you send some of that warm weather up here? Its been rainy and cold


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

All birds are spoken for.

Thanks,
tony


----------



## hariindia (Jun 3, 2011)

Big T said:


> Alright, I'm looking for a good home for all my White Indian Fantails. I love the birds but they are more of a ground bird and my loft is more for flying birds. Plus, my enjoyment is watching them fly. So if you want a good start here you go. you must ship me the boxes and pay for shipping. and you have until September to work out details with me cause it is too hot to ship now and it is not going to happen, period. I also have one pair sitting on eggs so I want them to raise these young before I part with them all. I have a total of six not counting eggs that haven't hatch. one raised this year by the pair.
> 
> Tony


Tony, I would be interested to have a pair. I send a PM. Please let me know


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Just curious, what about your frillbacks Tony ?


----------

